# Anyone remember BRIAN or ALAN MULLER from Port Line??



## AndyMuller (Nov 18, 2007)

.. both my dad, Brian Muller and his brother, my uncle, Alan Muller were Chippys with Port Line from the mid 50's to the early 60's.

Here is Brian Muller...


















And here is Brain and Alan in the early 50's..









If anyone remembers either gentleman, It would be fantastic to hear from you.

Just to let you know, both are fit and well and still going strong. Dad (Brian) is coming up to his 70th birthday on 2 days time, which why and how I found this brilliant sight.

All the Best

Andy


----------

